# best place to invest 100k for a year or two?



## jim76 (31 Oct 2006)

i have 100k which i would like to place somewhere i will get the best returns. i wont need iit for a year or two until i am buying a property. any opinions appreciated.


----------



## ClubMan (31 Oct 2006)

For 1-2 year timeframe presumably with capital security in mind then the only real option is a high rate deposit account. See the _Financial Best Buys _forum for the best rates on offer right now.


----------



## NorfBank (31 Oct 2006)

This is your 3rd time to start this thread. Give it up. It's annoying.


----------



## ClubMan (31 Oct 2006)

Well spotted. Thread closed. Any more breaches of the posting guidelines will result in a ban.


----------

